# Aristocraft railclamps



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a bunch of Aristo clamps that have been sitting idle due to the failure of their brothers last year. 

I just ran low on my Split Jaw clamps, and was looking at the Aristo clamps, contemplating whether or not to risk using them and possibly having to 

replace them. While deep in thought I had a brainstorm. I had some left over brass kick plates from a hardware job. So I cut pieces out of one of 

them the size of the Aristo clamp and soldered the pieces to the bottom of the clamps. This gives the clamps extra strength at their weakest point. 

If you look down into one of these clamps you will notice a groove that runs parallel to the rail. When the screws are tightened this groove is the 

weakest part of the clamp. It doesn't take long for that force to start bending the clamp at this groove. I have photos of the repaired clamps. 

However, I am having trouble logging onto my web space. When that problem is resolved I'll post them.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are the pictures I mentioned. I figured out how to post them with the new computer !!!




























(resized to max 640 pixel width, SteveC mod.)


----------

